# Merida A/C



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Everything i've read about Merida is the HEAT. Im guessing everybody has the A/C on 24 hours a day. Is the electric rates lower than the US? what is the average electric bill in Merida? (US dollars) Is the electricity dependable?


----------



## 7711rogerrovic (Mar 21, 2017)

try the humidifer instead, a lot less electric and gives the same effect. our a/c had that built in feature


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mr g53 said:


> Everything i've read about Merida is the HEAT. Im guessing everybody has the A/C on 24 hours a day. Is the electric rates lower than the US? what is the average electric bill in Merida? (US dollars) Is the electricity dependable?


Electricity is cheap in Mexico if you only use a small amount and very expensive if you use a lot. I have heard of monthly bills that varied from $5 usd/month (about what I pay) to many hundreds of dollars a month for someone with A/C, a heated pool or electric heating.

Dependability depends on where you are. My electricity can be completely reliable for months at a time, but sometimes fails daily for periods of varying lengths. It has never been off for more than half a day. For awhile recently, brownouts were common with the voltage dropping to around 60-80 volts.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Most people in Merida do not have central A/C.. they usually have A/C or swamp coolers in the bedrooms and they have fans. The electricity in hot and humid areas is subsidized.. electricity can be very cheap or very expensive, the more you use and the higher the rate from the first KWH.


----------

